# Detailing in an empty multistory car park



## Harry1212 (Apr 13, 2013)

My car has a water leak but its always raining so I'm going to fix it in a car park, it should be pretty much empty and its well lit so better then my drive way

i'm thinking about giving it a coat of wax and polish for the winter while I'm at it

Am I mad??

I'm sure there are people on here who have done it.


----------



## chicken-gun (Sep 12, 2010)

yeap fine ive given my car a onr wash at the local shopping center late at night 

due to no where else to go got some looks but hey thats what we do


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Harry1212 said:


> My car has a water leak but its always raining so I'm going to fix it in a car park, it should be pretty much empty and its well lit so better then my drive way
> 
> i'm thinking about giving it a coat of wax and polish for the winter while I'm at it
> 
> ...


You're not mad. You're just doing what you can given your situation.

I do all my DIYs and detailing in a multi-story car park as well as I do not have a garage.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

When I was in England I sometimes went to Tesco in Crewe as the store was over the car park and well lit. 
So happy with my double garage now, even with both big cars in I can walk round them.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

The issue for me is there is no power source so any paint correction has to be done by hand - which is no joke. It's not possible for me to complete polishing the whole car within a day. I have to split up the panels.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Your not mad. Sainsburys in hayes has a great indoor carpark especially with the lighting in that place. Once i was waiting for a mate and gave my car some red mist treatment, a customer asked me to clean his. I declined and said i dont work there haha. My avatar shows the car on their top level car park.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

When I lived at my last house I often thought about taking my gear around to the closest carpark if the weather was crap and it was wash day...

I did in fact once go to my local hand wash and ask to pay and use their PW and wash the car myself.... Great bunch of lads and gave me banter while watching me wash the car "Too slowly" lol


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

word of warning about car parks.make sure theres no number plate cameras and any signs warning about maximum stay as you could end up with a parking charge .the likes of Sainsbury Tesco and Morrisons are now using PARKING EYE to charge folk 80 quid if they park for more than 2 hours .So just be weary .


----------



## Harry1212 (Apr 13, 2013)

robtech said:


> word of warning about car parks.make sure theres no number plate cameras and any signs warning about maximum stay as you could end up with a parking charge .the likes of Sainsbury Tesco and Morrisons are now using PARKING EYE to charge folk 80 quid if they park for more than 2 hours .So just be weary .


They aren't enforceable and I already receive an average of 5-6 letters per week lol

I am also a contractor at the supermarket which owns 2 floors of the car park that I am going to so it won't be an issue, I think the Council owns the top floor


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

there not enforceable in Scotland

however its just something to be aware of ,your very welcome to thank me for trying to help


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

My mates grandad owns a multistory car park. Iv done an 8 hours detail in there lol.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ref the car park detailing!! :thumb: Some car parks have vending machines in there, :doublesho there's your "power supply"  I've done a very good job of a friends car at Sheffield's Meadow hall, security had a look, but didn't say anything, I think they were more amused at "our" ingenuity!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My mother and father in law have just moved into an apartment and have an underground parking space ! IM well jealous


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Quality topic!  Been tempted to use the local Tesco as it sits above a lot of its parking space. 
Again, its the lack of power that scuppers the idea for me.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> Quality topic!  Been tempted to use the local Tesco as it sits above a lot of its parking space.
> Again, its the lack of power that scuppers the idea for me.


Come on James, I'm sure you could still break out the ONR now your a convert!


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Get hold of one of the low noise generators the buskers use

It should be more than capable of handling the load from a DA

If not how about a long extension lead from your house


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

:lol: I was thinking more of paint correction, but maybe i could take a trip down with the ONR!

Low noise generator eh? Hmmn! I cant seem to find any two mile extension leads so it it would have to be the generator


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> When I was in England I sometimes went to Tesco in Crewe as the store was over the car park and well lit.
> So happy with my double garage now, even with both big cars in I can walk round them.


That's where I go to get the classic indoor car park photos:thumb: always come away thinking still swirls to so out in the paint:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My mate does it in Morrisons's underground car park all the time. Security just let him crack on. That's the least of their worries


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to sound stupid but couple questions:
So u wash your cars just before u go to car park right?
Then u drive there and on the way u pick up dust .... so before u start any work on it do u just have blast with quick detailer itc...... or what


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> My mother and father in law have just moved into an apartment and have an underground parking space ! IM well jealous


I've just done the same thing. It's fantastic. I washed my car while it was pouring down and didn't have to give up for a change :thumb:
There's a socket down there too which is a bonus.

On topic though...
I know a few people who have done repairs and mods in a multi-story. A whole front end swap on 2 cars one night :lol: 
If you're a contractor there I didn't think anyone will even question it.


----------



## McTaggart (Jun 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA low noise generator this cracks me up, what about the noise of the DA it's not a quiet little number is it, Hmmmmm?


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I was going to struggle with this crap weather but convinced my boss to let me use the warehouse at work in a few weekends time. Just need to jet wash at the local petrol station and then can get cracking. Mind you 30 mile drive home afterwards will ruin my efforts lol


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

McTaggart said:


> HAHAHAHAHA low noise generator this cracks me up, what about the noise of the DA it's not a quiet little number is it, Hmmmmm?


True

But anyone hearing something petrol running other than a car will be onto it like a shot and moaning

All you see of the DA is the lead so they might think its run off the cars electric 

Glad i made you laugh as well


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Have been considering this after watching the local polish hand wash going round he car park, problem is all my local multi storey car parks are pay and display, would cost a fortune for a couple of hours


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Harry1212 said:


> *They aren't enforceable and I already receive an average of 5-6 letters per week lol*
> 
> I am also a contractor at the supermarket which owns 2 floors of the car park that I am going to so it won't be an issue, I think the Council owns the top floor


Parking Eye are taking me to court as I ignored all their "PCN's"


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

clubber01 said:


> Parking Eye are taking me to court as I ignored all their "PCN's"


The laws changed recently i believe

To prosecute someone before you had to be the land owner, now it can be someone running the parking

There was a big write up about it on money saving expert forum

Also anything run by the council you will have to pay if you have breached thier terms or over stayed


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Me and my mates Plasti dipped his winter wheels in the Westfield Carpark in Stratford and i tend to go to canary warf car park and use the jetwash they have there after hours for free! minus parking charges ofcourse.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

robtech said:


> word of warning about car parks.make sure theres no number plate cameras and any signs warning about maximum stay as you could end up with a parking charge .the likes of Sainsbury Tesco and Morrisons are now using PARKING EYE to charge folk 80 quid if they park for more than 2 hours .So just be weary .


i once stayed past my welcome in one of these gastapo parks...

glad i have these






:devil:

pulled out then refitted and drove off :speechles


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

i helped a mate change a radiator in a car park once. Proper front end off jobby too. Got a few dodgy looks from people as we'd taken over 3 spaces but nobody bothered us. go for it.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

mmm, Morrisons in Elland has a nice car park under the store with an Electric vehicle charge point. Plus its only 700m from my house. If they would also be considerate enough to fit a tap...


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

m2srt said:


> mmm, Morrisons in Elland has a nice car park under the store with an Electric vehicle charge point. Plus its only 700m from my house. If they would also be considerate enough to fit a tap...


Ill bet there is an outside tap there somewhere at the store


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

richardr said:


> Ill bet there is an outside tap there somewhere at the store


I wonder if a pressure washer could be plugged into a vehicle charge point?


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

m2srt said:


> I wonder if a pressure washer could be plugged into a vehicle charge point?


Any thing is achievable if you put your mind to it

What size plug goes into the charger? one of the big 32amp jobbies?

If so fly lead it down to 32 amp 3 pin plug, jobs a good un:thumb:

This is not an instruction just a thought, does that cover me legally?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

richardr said:


> Any thing is achievable if you put your mind to it
> 
> What size plug goes into the charger? one of the big 32amp jobbies?
> 
> ...


Kind of a redundant idea as there is no tap next to it. Maybe I'll talk to the manager, 'Oh, I would like to wash my windows and top up my washer bottle whilst my car is charging' lol. I'm going to check the plug on my way to work tomorrow though.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

m2srt said:


> Kind of a redundant idea as there is no tap next to it. Maybe I'll talk to the manager, 'Oh, I would like to wash my windows and top up my washer bottle whilst my car is charging' lol. I'm going to check the plug on my way to work tomorrow though.


Some washers can be fed via a bucket as they suck ohh err missis


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

richardr said:


> Some washers can be fed via a bucket as they suck ohh err missis


Checked this morning, indeed no tap but charge point ok.


----------

